# Dual Boot Webos Vs. Android?



## mlc9 (Nov 18, 2011)

I've got Cyanogenmod Android running very well on my TP. My question, though, is about dual booting.

When booting up, I am presented with a few options (webOS, Cyanogenmod Android, etc) for 5 seconds and then it just defaults into Android. How do I select any of these options? Touching them does not work, nor does pushing the Home button (thinking it would scroll through them).

To get back to webOS, I have to let it default boot to Android, and then hold the power/sleep button down to get my Android reboot options. From there, I can choose to Reboot and one of the options is to reboot straight back to webOS. Although that option works, it actually powers the TP all the way down. It does not reboot. When I push the power/sleep button, it will then boot straight to webOS.

Thoughts?


----------



## Fusion (Oct 4, 2011)

Use the volume controls to scroll through them, and then hit Home to launch it.


----------



## mlc9 (Nov 18, 2011)

Ah ha! Fusion is correct. Thanks much!

Does anybody now know if it is normal to boot straight back to webOS, while in Android, yet have it power all the down instead of actually rebooting? Like I said, when you power it up, it does go straight into webOS, but I just thought this to be odd.


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

it's supposed to boot straight to android as the default option. (ofcourse with the 5 second timer).
you might have turned the tablet off telling it to boot into webos.


----------



## jcsullins (Sep 27, 2011)

mlc9 said:


> Ah ha! Fusion is correct. Thanks much!
> 
> Does anybody now know if it is normal to boot straight back to webOS, while in Android, yet have it power all the down instead of actually rebooting? Like I said, when you power it up, it does go straight into webOS, but I just thought this to be odd.


Choosing to boot webOS from Android: it shuts-down first and then boots into webOS when powered-on...
It does happen sometimes. It's a known bug.

http://code.google.com/p/cmtouchpad/issues/detail?id=116&q=label%3AReboot_Shutdown


----------



## xflip87 (Oct 2, 2011)

I'll assume that you've got *PREWARE *installed on *WEBOS. *If so, install *CYBOOT *via preware to change settings in moboot such as.
1. Wait time for choosing which OS to boot into
2. Choose the preferred OS to boot into.

It also has a "Reboot into CM7" function


----------

